# Maca



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi All,

Anyone taking Maca supplement?


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey lynette....not yet but i an def interested in finding out more.  I am hoping my treatment will start early this year so i am interested in finding out about how others 'prepare' themselves for treatment.  Any experiences with acupuncture? Xx


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Erin,

No, no experience with acupuncture. But I hear its good for increasing blood flow around the body and so good for the lining of the womb after egg collection and transfer. To be honest its abit too expensive for me, I imagine its something you'd have to have a few sessions at for it to work and probably stick to it weekly. Probably around 35 a session maybe abit cheaper. But I do love the idea of it. 

Im taking B6, Vit C, Wellwoman conception and Maca. Ive been taking all 3 for about 4months now and only jus started the Maca. Apparently Maca is like a wonder food, it comes from the Andes and belongs to the radish family. All the reasearch ive seen on Maca says it stimulates the hypothalmus and suppors the endocrine system. It is 100% natural. The endocrine system is what supports hormones and keeps everything in its equal measure. It is said to increase energy and vitality therefore combats depression. Happydays! 

Ive my other half on it because it is said to increase sperm count and motility because as I said it stimulates the hypothalmus and pituitary glands and these have direct link to sperm production. Sure it cant hurt! Fingers crossed eh!  

Lynette


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

I had acupuncture once a month and thats all I really needed. I felt a real benefit from it. Though I don't know how many times you'd need to do it for ec or et?

have you looked into this? Its very good too, I think my IVF go was successful because of it. It was dear though.

http://www.beautycompanybelfast.com/treatments/womens-health.aspx


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi emma,

Do you really think the acup made your cycle a success, was it the only thing you did differently second time around?.. id be gutted if I didnt do it then failed the treatment!


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey lynette and emma, 
I was in contact with sharon campbell acupuncture clinic as ive heard good reports......works out £40 per session which is reasonable!
Emma thanks for that link il def look it up.  
Need to give my nhs go my all as tx is so expensive self funding xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

yup it did. My lining is always poor with tx, I'm lucky if I get 4-5mm and with this go it was 8mm, I was amazed! I got 5 eggs this time (3 the first), the first embryos were good but the second goes ones were perfect.

If you can afford it (I couldn't really but my credit card took a bashing lol) I'd do the maya massage, even if its just a couple of times. I went once a month and it really helped too.

I didn't take any extra vitamins or anything, just a pre pegnancy one and so did DH. Take a look at this though, maybe some of it could help you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lynette, how much maca do u take? Did u order it online? 
Emma, did u avail of both maya massage and acupuncture? How much is the massage and how often did u do it? Xx


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi emma,

Im taking 1000mg a day at the mo, then starting 1500. Its better to start off with 500mg and build it up to 1500 a day. Then after 4weeks on it stop for a week then start again, apparently this is good to maintain your bodys need for it. 
I checked about online and ended up getting it in holland and barrat, its 10quid for a month supply and comes in 500mg capsules. Dead handy.. One thing I have noticed so far is I have alot more energy, which its says is one of the benefits. My husband is taking it too hopefully its giving his s some energy!!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

what I did was the acupuncture first, aboout once a month for a couple of months. Then I did the maya for a couple of months. I started it in about May and we had our treatment in glasgow in August, so that's about 3-4 times I went I think. I did do one acupuncture in about July but that was to calm my nerves lol   

The initial maya appoinment is dear, about £150 I think but its lasts about 1 1/2-2 hours and she talks you through a questionnaire of your history and what treatment etc you're planning on doing, then she tailors the massage around that. After that I think its about £60 an hour. You can do an hour an a half but I found that an hour was enough. She suggests you go before ec and et but I was in Glasgow by then so didn't do it (and didn't need it). 

You'll know yourself though what you'll need, I didn't want to spend a massive amount so made sure I kept an eye on how many times I went.


----------

